# 3 Cube MULTI BLD attempt... 0 Correct...



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 1, 2007)

i am probably the most down i have ever been in my entire life right now... in the past 3 days i have attempted TWICE to do 3 cube MULTI BLD and each time i memorized VERY VERYYYY carefully and took my time. looked over EACH cube after memo and kept in GREAT order and executed and took my time. and EACH DAMN TIME i have gotten 0 CUBES CORRECT! i need some help suggestions.... or SOMETHING cause i am going out of my MIND!! i need some inspiration here or else i dont really care much anymore....


----------



## Marcell (Dec 1, 2007)

I think it is very important that you know what was the mistake you made on every cube. Were they scrambled, or only a couple of pieces off? My second attempt on 3 cubes was successful(but the 3rd was dnf again, only 1 cube was solved), but anyway, I was always able to figure out what did I do the wrong way. They were mostly parity problems, so I forced myself to concrentrate and think again when finishing a cube so I could avoid these kind of problems.
How did the cubes look at the end? (Or did you just throw them in the corner without checking it?  Sometimes I really wanted to do that.)
(And: What method do you use? How long have you been blindcubing? Have you already done 2 cubes? etc.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 1, 2007)

uh yes i have already done 2 cubes BLD. for my method i use Normal Pochmann, NOT M2, i HATE M2 and i always will lol. i have been blindfold cubing pretty much when i first started getting into cubing. and i know what i did wrong but i dont know HOW i did it wrong, 1 cube im COMPLETELY sure what i did wrong. the other 2 NO CLUE i memoed SO PERFECT and i was 3 edges off on one and the other one i was 2 edges 4 corners, which i memoed SO SLOW AND PERFECT. so man i dont know... oh well ill try again tommorow.  but if i fail again i dont know if i can handle that again man...


----------



## KConny (Dec 1, 2007)

You could try to do all the solves in your head before putting on the blindfold.


----------



## TheBB (Dec 1, 2007)

Sounds like your biggest problem isn't your BLD cubing, but relaxing when things go wrong .

I've done 2/4 and 1/5. Particularly the 1/5 was very nasty. I think I'll try 5 again tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tim (Dec 1, 2007)

I find a 0/x multi bld attempt very helpful. You have x times the chance to see where you made a mistake. A x-1/x attempt with only two disoriented corners won't help you that much. So think positive .


----------



## TheBB (Dec 1, 2007)

tim said:


> A x-1/x attempt with only two disoriented corners won't help you that much.



Well then it's obvious.. you screwed up CO.


----------



## joey (Dec 1, 2007)

Or CP 

[size=-10]Had to be longer![/size]


----------



## dbeyer (Dec 1, 2007)

Joey: That was sort of funny. It made me chuckle. 

I haven't seen much wrong around here, but please contribute complete, clear, consice and modest thoughts in these forums.


----------



## dbeyer (Dec 1, 2007)

In reguards to Joey's quick post: You can have everything permuted, yet corners or edges because you either missed the ones that were permuted with a twist to start. Or you permuted to the wrong sticker on that piece. 

3-cyclist can blame disoriented pieces on their orientation step. We blame it on our permutation. Keep in mind, that the parity fixes with 2-cycles might not be working the way you think they are. Make sure you understand what applications are possible to be made to keep the orientation scheme, and still solve the 2-cycle.


----------

